# PJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson Fight!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2008)

From UfC 80

[yt]h7P9tGp6P0Y[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2008)

Penn was awesome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2008)

Post fight interview!

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=MultiMedia.Detail&gid=9672


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 20, 2008)

Crap!  I got online to late to view it.  My cousin said Penn knocked the crap out of Stevenson.  In my opinion the fight was a mismatch to begin with.


----------



## PictonMA (Jan 21, 2008)

I watched the fight live on PPV.  There is no doubt that Penn outclassed Stevenson from the get go.  But I will give Joe credit for being a great competitor and a phenominal athlete.

I would hate to be Stevenson's next couple of opponents.  He's experienced enough to bounce back from this imo and come back with a vengance.

I also think Penn is going to knock the crap outta Sherk and his next couple of  challengers.  Exciting times in the Lightweight division finally.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2008)

BJ is a great fighter and always has been, JS is still young and will bounce back nicely.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 21, 2008)

PictonMA said:


> I watched the fight live on PPV. There is no doubt that Penn outclassed Stevenson from the get go. But I will give Joe credit for being a great competitor and a phenominal athlete.
> 
> I would hate to be Stevenson's next couple of opponents. He's experienced enough to bounce back from this imo and come back with a vengance.
> 
> I also think Penn is going to knock the crap outta Sherk and his next couple of challengers. Exciting times in the Lightweight division finally.


 
What did you think of the rest of the show? Venue etc.


----------



## PictonMA (Jan 21, 2008)

I thought everything was very well done from start to finish.  I particularily like PPV broadcast from the UK 'cause then it's in the middle of the day my time and I don't have to stay up until 1am to watch the main events ;p

All the fights were good, some of them were over a little too fast for my liking tho, would have liked to have seen them go on a bit longer, but there was nothing boring about the undercard or the maincard that's for sure.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's another copy:
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4473q[/dmv]


----------



## thetruth (Jan 22, 2008)

This was probably the best overall show I have seen in a long time as far as the quality of the main fights go.  BJ has what it takes not to be threatened by Sherk's aggression even if Sherk takes him down.  I'm glad BJ is taking things seriously now and showed true class returning to the ring to shake Sherk's hand.


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2008)

thetruth said:


> This was probably the best overall show I have seen in a long time as far as the quality of the main fights go. BJ has what it takes not to be threatened by Sherk's aggression even if Sherk takes him down. I'm glad BJ is taking things seriously now and showed true class returning to the ring to shake Sherk's hand.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
Hey Sam it was a good show.  The only thing that has really ever stopped BJ is his cardio.  That is his weakness so if he can fix that then I think he will take care of Sherk.  Remember Sherk was on roids when he won before and BJ came down from the Welterweight division and probably has bigger walking around strength and weight than many of the lightweights.  Still it should be a good fight and with Sherk talking so much already there probably will be some bad blood!


----------



## thetruth (Jan 24, 2008)

Was he on roids?  He claims supplement contamination.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22120084/

If they were contaminated well I'm sure the amount of roids would be negligible.   He trains really hard and I was very impressed with the all access on him.  I just think BJ with his awesome ground game will be relaxed regardless of how much Sherk tries to impose himself.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 24, 2008)

"supplement contamination"?  Was it in his flaxseed oil?


----------



## rutherford (Jan 24, 2008)

To continue the tangent, does anybody have a link to the content and decision of the appeal?

I know they upheld his fine and reduced his suspension to six months, but I couldn't find any more information.


----------



## thetruth (Jan 24, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> "supplement contamination"?  Was it in his flaxseed oil?



Well given the amount of supplements Sean takes and given the results of that study there is a possibility of him getting cleared.  He has spent thousands thus far getting quite a few of his supplements tested.  To me he isn't like then Marion Jones' of this world.  They just deny with no attempts of proving their innocence. If Sean was guilty I believe he would have just sat out for the 6 months he got and get on with it.  He is still taking it all the way even after he gets reinstated.  Thats unusual for a guilty person.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## USP45CT (Jan 25, 2008)

ya that was a pretty nasty show put on by Penn I can't wait to see him fight Sherk because Stevenson just wasn't cutting it.


----------

